# Encouraging babies to move...!



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Jan/Emily-Caitlin,

This is a very minor question, relatively speaking (compared to my SPD, leg cramps, breathlessness & piles   ) but I am interested to know if there is anything I can do to encourage my babies into a more comfortable position?  When I say 'comfortable', of course I am selfishly meaning 'more comfortable for ME'  

At the moment (22 weeks) both babies are transverse, in a sort of bunk bed position.  Twin 1 (the bottom one) is fine, but twin 2 seems to have a lot less room as he is right under my (.)(.)s.  Every 20 minutes or so he seems to use his head like a battering ram against my side, which actually hurts quite a bit for a while, until he wriggles back & the bulge disappears.  It's a completely different feeling to them kicking or using their hands, and we actually saw him doing it on our scan last week.

Obviously in the big scheme of things it doesn't really matter, but if there were gentle exercises I could do to encourage him into a different position, it would make sleeping a lot easier  

xx Clare


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I am afraid that there are no magic answers to your question.....however, try using a birth ball to sit on at home and use pillows to prop up your bump in bed.  

Good luck

Jan


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

will do - thanks Jan


----------

